# Can a Red Tail Black Shark go with a JD?



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a 6-7in feisty Red Tail shark(he is going after my Yellow Labs pretty bad).... Can he go in with the Jack Dempsey in the 125?? The Jack is around 8 inches or so... I am at the point of him having to go in with the Jack, or have a tank for himself.......or find him a new home.....


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

The JD already established for how long? And at 8" they would have a HUGE weight advantage over any red tailed shark!!! Can't see why they wouldn't be able to put a red tailed shark in to it's place? But if not, try it for a while,and then remove the red tailed shark if it is too agressive,and try adding it later, after the JD are more comfortoble with their tank. What other tankmates are you considering for this 125 gal.?


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Actually getting the JD tomorrow....there is another post about it(titled 'tell me how to take care of this fish" or something like that) - rescuing it from my sisters 40 gallon tank. He is not a fish I am planning on ultimately keeping. I just want him to get happy, get better and then I will find him a home to someone with the right tank size and knowledge of his needs. I am not that person. LOL I am doing the best I can, and want to do my best by him but he will eventually need someone who really knows them and can appreciate him for what he is. 
I am more into Africans(mbuna - Yellow Labs, Socolofi(trying to locate some wild blues now) and Pearl Whites(hoping to get some very soon) I will most likely be keeping him until the Summer though.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i sent you a pm


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

There are a lot of variables that need to be taken into account for us to make any sort of an educated guess. From a 'general personality' area, i think the shark will be fast and big enough to stand up to the JD. That being said, there is so much variability from fish to fish. The JD could be hyperagressive and not allow anything to live with it, or could be relatively peaceful. The best way to go about it would be to just try your luck. To give the shark a better chance, I would introduce it first, and let it get comfortable with the tank. That way he will have a slight upper hand when the JD is introduced. Make sure the tank is cycled and ready to go before you do anything.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've kept the two together with no problem. I would be more worried about the shark than the jack, but it sounds big enough. If it doesn't look like food or another cichlid he will most likely leave it alone. From what I understand sharks have razor sharp little teeth/barbles, but it is unlikely the jack will take any abuse. I doubt either will suffer without you noticing.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help, but we opted to keep the Jack by himself right now.... he is in the 55 until I am 100% sure he is not sick, and then we are going to decide what we want to do with him....

After getting him/her home, I measured and "Captain" is around 10 inches, not the original 8 I guessed. So, looks pretty impressive in the 55 but I think still needs a much bigger tank.


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

i have a red tail black shark with my JD, Pike, Oscar, and Blackbelt. hes about 5 inches and is more of a nuisance then anything, there quick and agile so they can get away fast.


----------

